# Fortis 24H Red Arrows edition



## SpitfireOz

Hey guys...

It's my first post, and I must admit, I probably know just about enough of watches to be a danger to myself! Thus I need advice please!

I'm in the market for a 24h Fortis watch, and the one I was lucky enough to get hold off is a Red Arrows edition, it's pretty old, probably around 30+ years. It's in very good (not perfect condition).

I've searched the net for that make/model though I can't find it anywhere - the only Red Arrows watches I can find are either Breitling or Haurex.

Can anyone possibly point me in the direction of a site where I can get more info on the Fortis 24h Red Arrows watches, and possibly an indication of the value (So I know whether I'm not getting ripped off). 
The owner showed me photos of it taken apart, (during it's previous service a few years back), it's working perfectly, stainless steal (fluorescent dials and numbers), and has all the paperwork and original box&#8230;if that helps!
I'd really appreciate assistance!
Regards,
Neville.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Neville,
Those watches are getting more scarce, and I've not seen the Red Arrows edition. Sounds interesting. If you get it, be sure to post pictures for us.
If it's the Fortis Flieger 24 hour watch with simply a limited Red Arrows dial, the model would most likely be 596.10.41 for the 40mm size, and 621.10.41 if it's the small 34mm size (watch case diameter). You can see pics at Princetonwatches.com, and I think someone posted pics of their fortis in the top sticky post and in the "best 24 hour dial" thread somewhere below.
My guess is the watch is not 30 years old, but more like 10-15, unless it's a model I've never seen. 
If it's a 596.10.41 in good condition, and the Red Arrows connection is worth something to you, I might pay as much as $1,000 for the watch.


----------



## SpitfireOz

Ahh Dennis, you won't believe how much help you were to me, thank you very much.

I'm definitely guessing it's older that 15years, and it's 40mm diameter. I'll post the pics when I get it! Thanks to your link (596.10.41) I found a different view -

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1079/897675681_64aac02787.jpg

this is pretty much what the one I'm looking at getting looks like, though instead of the Fortis logo at the middle top, it's got the old red arrows emblem, with Fortis on the side.

The red arrows emblem is pretty much the inner circle of this emblem - 
http://schools-wikipedia.org/images/86/8679.png

Thanks for the feeback!


----------



## Dennis Smith

That's going to be a nice watch!
Looking forward to your reaction and pictures


----------



## SpitfireOz

Well, as promised here's photos of the latest service -





































Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## 2manywatchez

Very cool. That's going to be a keeper.

Hope you have a great watchmaker on the job tho! Makes me a little nervous when I see all the little bits all apart like that... ;-)


----------



## SpitfireOz

haha, yeh true, that was with the previous service in 2001 (photos are dated) and it's still running good, so I'm happy


----------



## aai

Hi SpifireOz,

I never saw this red arrows edition.
Looks great but I must agree with Dennis.
This model is not older than 10 years.

here is a review from around 1999.
http://www.timezone.com/library/archives/archives0014

enjoy

andré



SpitfireOz said:


> Well, as promised here's photos of the latest service -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## pete.boardman

aai said:


> here is a review from around 1999.
> http://www.timezone.com/library/archives/archives0014


I like the bit in this review when he says:



> If you work in a missile silo, Captain a nuclear submarine, or live in a cave, then this watch is for you!


----------



## thediscoking

Nice find! I've been lurking around for Fortis watches, and esp. 24h ones, for a few years and have never come across this particular model. Still curious about what it would be worth compared to a comparable 24h one. Would also be curious about run numbers, years, etc.


----------



## chefjeff9

SpitfireOz said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> It's my first post, and I must admit, I probably know just about enough of watches to be a danger to myself! Thus I need advice please!
> 
> I'm in the market for a 24h Fortis watch, and the one I was lucky enough to get hold off is a Red Arrows edition, it's pretty old, probably around 30+ years. It's in very good (not perfect condition).
> 
> I've searched the net for that make/model though I can't find it anywhere - the only Red Arrows watches I can find are either Breitling or Haurex.
> 
> Can anyone possibly point me in the direction of a site where I can get more info on the Fortis 24h Red Arrows watches, and possibly an indication of the value (So I know whether I'm not getting ripped off).
> The owner showed me photos of it taken apart, (during it's previous service a few years back), it's working perfectly, stainless steal (fluorescent dials and numbers), and has all the paperwork and original box&#8230;if that helps!
> I'd really appreciate assistance!
> Regards,
> Neville.


Hi there,
I also have a Fortis Red arrows edition. when I purchased the watch in 1997 I was told that there are only 209 of these watches in existance and that only 9 of them ever made it to the Untited States not sure of the validity in that but nevertheless it is a great watch and has served me very well over the years.


----------



## chefjeff9

Hi there,
I also have a Fortis Red arrows edition. when I purchased the watch in 1997 I was told that there are only 209 of these watches in existance and that only 9 of them ever made it to the Untited States not sure of the validity in that but nevertheless it is a great watch and has served me very well over the years.


----------



## lavieenrose

welcome to this forum.


----------



## Beau8

Welcome and congrats! ~now you can start shopping for straps! ;-)


----------



## whifferdill

Nice watch - I'm a big fan of Fortis and my own pilot pro, though a 12 hour watch, like the man in the review says, has been my go anywhere, do anything 'knock about watch' for many years now. I really like the 24 hour display of this one - perhaps one of the most legible out there. You just can't beat the simple layout and classic styling of most Fortis watches and they all come in a very rugged and affordable ( at least until recently! ) package.


----------



## lavieenrose

That's going to be a nice watch!
it's so exquisite


----------



## Microscope

Hi,

The watches were sold to the members of the Red Arrows (aircrew and groundcrew) in January 1995.

I still have mine, complete with the cleaning cloth and stainless steel circular tin, both bearing the red arrows markings, that came with it and the warranty is stamped 6 Jan 1995.

If I remember correctly, there were only 200 of them made as they were a special order.


----------



## Dennis Smith

That's great! Thanks for the information. Please post a few pictures if you get a chance.


----------



## Microscope

I'll post some pictures once I find out where I've hidden my usb lead for my camera!

The model number is 595.10.46 by the way.


----------



## Microscope

I've just looked at the original pictures posted again and the watch he has posted is different to the one I have and definitely looks older than the one I have.

I have got some images uploaded to an album but can't seem to work out how to post them.


----------



## Microscope

My previous post was incorrect. It's a 12 hour watch and not 24 hour.


----------



## Novice Cph

Realize it's been 3 years, but I just got excited to see the Cockpit Flieger with Red Arrows Éclat squadron badge. I bought an identical watch a few years back and never saw this particular version anywhere. Here's mine...Any idea of value?


----------



## Gruntfutuk37

Novice Cph said:


> Realize it's been 3 years, but I just got excited to see the Cockpit Flieger with Red Arrows Éclat squadron badge. I bought an identical watch a few years back and never saw this particular version anywhere. Here's mine...Any idea of value?
> View attachment 1153574
> View attachment 1153575
> View attachment 1153576


Hi there - do you still have this watch, if so did you find out anymore information on it. Did you get a valuation?


----------



## Gruntfutuk37

Gruntfutuk37 said:


> Hi there - do you still have this watch, if so did you find out anymore information on it. Did you get a valuation?


I know the originals with the eclat ( Red Arrows) at the 12 Oclock were a limited run for the RAF Engineers working on the Red Arrows - Cira 1997.


----------



## Gruntfutuk37

Gruntfutuk37 said:


> I know the originals with the eclat ( Red Arrows) at the 12 Oclock were a limited run for the RAF Engineers working on the Red Arrows - Cira 1997.





Gruntfutuk37 said:


> I know the originals with the eclat ( Red Arrows) at the 12 Oclock were a limited run for the RAF Engineers working on the Red Arrows - Cira 1997.


The ones with the diamond nine were sold to the general public.....I have never seen the one you own up for sale so would be interested to know the value of it given they are are like hens teeth!


----------



## Gruntfutuk37

Anyone have a price on a the above watch?


----------

